# Die Jugend von heute - zu nichts zu gebrauchen oder besser denn je?



## mixxed_up (20. September 2010)

Die Jugend von heute - zu nichts zu gebrauchen oder besser denn je?

Einige von euch dürften folgende Sprüche sehr genau kennen.​


Der Jugend von heute geht es viel zu gut!
Früher haben wir zu Zehnt vor dem Fernseher gehockt - und du?
Früher sind wir noch rausgegangen, diese dummen Videospiele bestimmen dein Leben heute ja nur!
Früher musste ich ja auch zu Fuß gehen, also hör auf dich rumkutschieren zu lassen, ich bin kein Taxiunternehmen!
Später wirst du wegen dieser ganzen Technik noch Harz IV Empfänger
Nichts als Alkohol hast du im Kopf!
Null Bock hast du, wie immer!
Die Jugend macht die _schöne_ deutsche Sprache kaputt mit ihrer Kotterlaberei!

Ganz besonders die Jüngeren unter uns - mich eingeschlossen - dürften solche Sprüche zu genüge kennen. Egal was Ältere über die Jugend sagen, es ist fast immer schlecht. Wir sind zu nichts zu gebrauchen, Früher, Früher, Früher. Immer berufen sie sich darauf, was sie früher alles nicht hatten und uns hat es ja genauso zu gehen, sonst wäre das unfair.

Manchmal fühlt man sich also regelrecht diskriminiert und will sich wehren - dann hat die Jugend plötzlich nichts als Beleidigungen oder Widersprüche oder weiß der Geier was drauf. Ein gutes Haar wird oft nicht an einem gelassen.

Dabei habe ich mehrere Menschen im Alter von etwa 50 gesprochen - und komischerweise haben die auch nichts als Alkohol und Rauchen im Kopf gehabt. Meiner Meinung nach unterscheidet sich die Jugend von heute nur marginal von der früherer Generationen.

Woran liegt also der zwischenzeitliche Generationenkonflikt, der einem immer so am Rade auffällt? Wieso hassen sich Ältere und Jüngere in so vielen Fällen?

Die heutige Jugend dürfte realistischer und ernster sein, vorallem aufgeklärter. Aus Aussagen von Familienmitgliedern geht hervor, dass früher z.B. gesagt wurde, Glatzköpfige haben eine Glatze, weil sie rohe Bohnen gegessen haben. Meine Mutter wusste in früheren Zeiten nicht einmal, dass Hannover nicht weit von ihr ist - sie dachte es ist so weit weg wie Africa, und zu diesem Zeitpunkt war sie 14. Wenn man Kirschkerne isst, wächst einem ein Baum im Magen usw. Sowas existiert heute nicht mehr oder nur kaum.

Dies beantwortet allerdings immer noch nicht die Frage nach dem Generationenkonflikt.

Wie steht ihr dazu? Jugend von heute  zu nichts zu gebrauchen oder besser denn je?


----------



## iceman650 (20. September 2010)

Ich glaube, dass die Jugend von heute sogar besser ist, als die von vor 40 Jahren. Oder haben die damals allen ernstes regelmäßig am Schulhof über Politik geredet, wie wir es oft tun? Außerdem halte auch ich die heutige Jugend für wesentlich aufgeklärter, wissentschaftlich gesehen.

Außerdem zum Thema Sprache: Sprache lebt, aber man sollte meiner Meinung nach vorsichtig mit Wörtern wie "alter", "alder", etc. umgehen.

Wenn man teilweise hört: "Jetz geh feiern, trink paar Bier anstatt hier Musik zu hören", dann weiß man schon, was man von der damaligen Jugend halten sollte.

Mfg, iceman650


----------



## CPU-GPU (20. September 2010)

wie sollte die heutige jugend denn gleich bleiben können wie die von vor 40 jahren? Die welt und das alltägliche leben hat sich stark geändert, also muss es die bevölkerung, zu der nun auch die jugendlichen gehören, mitentwickeln. Allerdings verdirbt die immer stärker werdende "Migration" schon den Ruf der heutigen jugend, aber wird sich wohl auch weiterhin nichts ändern mit unseren tollen "Angie" -.-


----------



## thysol (20. September 2010)

Also ich bin auch Jugendlicher und ich habe auch etwas gegen andere Jugendliche einzuwenden. Viele Jugendliche meinen naemlich sie waeren durch die ganze Technik viel besser aufgeklaert etc. Ausserdem geht mir dieses andauernde "cool" getue der heutigen Jugend derbst auf den Zeiger. Ich bin in der Schule als klarer Aussenseiter zu erkennen da ich sowas echt bloed finde.

Kennt ihr den Film "Die Welle". Wenn nicht dann hier eine kurze Aufklaerung:
In dem Film ist ein Lehrer der versucht aus seinen Schuelern Faschos zu machen und ist dabei erfolgreich. 

Meine Meinung dazu:
So eine massen Konvertierung klappt bei Jugendlichen am Besten. Wenn ein paar damit anfangen muss die masse gleich mit machen.

Ich finde also dass Jugendliche viel zu Arrogant und mutig sind wenn sie zusammen in einer Masse sind. Dann halten die sich oft fuer die groessten. Daher muss ich selber als jugendlicher sagen dass ich teilweise die gemeckerei auf den Jugendlichen berechtigt finde.

Ich rede hier uebrigens nur von einigen Jugendlichen. Ueber 50% der Jugendlichen finde ich voll in Ordnung, nur gegen diese cool tuere kann ich nicht leiden.


----------



## iRaptor (20. September 2010)

Mir fällt auf das in meiner Generation (93er Jahrgang) einfach alle etwas fauler geworden sind. Genau so auch ich. Hänge eben viel vorm Computer rum und regle so mein leben. Schule lasse ich natürlich etwas schleifen aber ich mogle mich immer noch so durch.
Gehe natürlich dann Freitags mit meinen Freunden einen Trinken oder mal etwas Rauchen. 
Das unsere Jugend natürlich total anders ist liegt ja auf der Hand. Aber ich denke meine Eltern sind auch in ihrer Jugend mal etwas betrunkener als sonst nachhause gekommen.
Meine Eltern verstehen eben auch nicht wie wichtig das Internet als Jugendlicher geworden ist. Alles läuft nur noch über das Internet. Ich rufe keinen mehr an und frage ihn ob er Zeit hat oder was die Hausaufgaben waren. Das geht alles per ICQ, Twitter und Facebook. Ich hasse es wenn mein Vater mal wieder auf die Idee kommt mein LAN Kabel rauszuiehen.
Ich denke nicht das die Erwachsenen so schlecht von mir denken. Ich bin ja dann der der die Computer Probleme lösen darf. In diesen Thema sind wir ja die billigen Götter die das Problem lösen dürfen. Die Jugend ist eben noch billiger als Computer-Techniker.
Ich sehe ja spätestens in 10 Jahren was aus mir geworden ist.

Lg


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (20. September 2010)

Auch ein Spruch der seit Jahrhunderten immer wieder gesagt wurde und NIE zugetroffen ist :
*Ihr seit die verlorene Generation*


----------



## Toukion (20. September 2010)

Man muss mit der Zeit gehen, wenn man den Pc heute nicht zu nutzen weiß, kommt man auch nicht weit... Schulaufsätze, Bewerbungen etc muss alles mittlerweile mit dem Pc gemacht werden.

Hinzu kommt alles muss schneller sein, da kannst nicht mal eben was langsam machen. Klar gibt es immer wieder Leute die es übertreiben, aber die gabs damals auch . Nur wird heute alles besser Verbreitet durchs Internet und Fernsehen bekommt jeder alles mit.

Da kann die Jugend ja nur anders sein


----------



## rabe08 (20. September 2010)

Mal so als Mitvierziger eingeworfen:

1. Früher war alles besser

und - ich persönlich finden den sehr sehr schön - 

2. Die guten alten Zeiten sind heute.

Mal im Ernst:

Es gab mal eine Zeit, da ist man für "Swing-Musik hören" ins ** gekommen. Später waren es Comics, dann Rock'n'Roll, später Heavy Metal, Disco usw. ** gabs natürlich nicht mehr, aber jedesmal wurde der Untergang des Abendlandes beschworen. 

Als ich Teen war, war zum einen England mal wieder sehr interessant (Fisher Z z.B.), aber auch die Staaten. Grandmaster Flash war damals im kommen, so als erster kommerziell erfolgreicher Rap-Act. Die sind damals wirklich bei "Der Große Preis" mit Wim Thoelke aufgetreten (Kann sich noch jemand an Wum und Wendelin erinnern)!!!! Wir hatten ja nix außer 3 TV-Sender, kein MTV, kein Viva, nix. 

Tja, war ganz schön bieder damals. Auf der anderen Seite waren ne Zeitlang auch transparente Blusen ohne BH drunter in... ECHT! 1978 bin ich auf's Gymansium gekommen. Heute unfaßbar, aber damals durfte die Oberstufe im Unterricht rauchen!!! Als ich soweit war, gab es das nicht mehr (zum Glück).

Die, die am lautesten über "die Jugend" meckern, haben mE einfach den größten Spaß verpaßt. Ich hab gerade mal gegoogelt, hier noch ein paar zum Nachdenken:

Ich habe überhaupt keine Hoffnung mehr in die Zukunft unseres Landes, wenn einmal unsere Jugend die Männer von morgen stellt. Unsere Jugend ist unerträglich, unverantwortlich und entsetzlich anzusehen. 
(Aristoteles, gr. Philosoph, 384-322 v. Chr., leider gibt es für dieses Zitat keinen Beleg, kann auch erfunden sein...) 

Unsere Jugend ist heruntergekommen und zuchtlos. Die jungen Leute hören nicht mehr auf ihre Eltern. Das Ende der Welt ist nahe. 
(Keilschrifttext aus Ur um 2000 v. Chr.) 

Erziehung ist die organisierte Verteidigung der Erwachsenen gegen die Jugend. 
(Mark Twain, am. Schriftst., 1835-1910)

Ball flach halten, nicht alles glauben, Spießer gab es immer. Das einzige, was mich hart trifft, ist das mein Kleiner mich für einen Spießer hält. Ist wohl einfach eine Altersfrage


----------



## herethic (20. September 2010)

Die Jugend von damals(mal die Landbevölkerung ausgeschlossen)war nicht anders.Nur leben wir heutzutage in einer Kommunikationsgeselschafft,man bekommt mehr von der Jugend mit als damals.

Hätte die Jugend von damls auch PC's gehabt würden sie davor hocken und nicht nach draußen gehen.Die heute 30/40-jährigen haben ja auch die ganze Zeit vor dem Fernseher/Radio gehangen(zumindest die mit denen ich geredet habe).



> Der Jugend von heute geht es viel zu gut!


Stimmt hat aber auch mit dem höhren Lebensstandard zu tun.Der Jugend der 20er gings auch besser als der Jugend der 1870er.



> Früher haben wir zu Zehnt vor dem Fernseher gehockt - und du?


Ja früher konntet ihr euch aber auch nur einen Fernseher leisten,und ihr wart mehr Kinder in der Familie,also ist es zwanghaft so dass ihr mehr vor dem Fernseher wart.


Thema Alkohol/Drogen:
Ein Vater eines bekannten hat vor kurzem gesagt:"Die Drogen die wir damals genommen haben,haben lustig gemacht,aber nicht dumm!"ein Indiz dass es damals auch eine Art Drogenkonsum gab.Ausserdem haben wir ja viele Erwachsene Raucher in unsere Gesellschafft.



> > Früher sind wir noch rausgegangen,* diese dummen Videospiele bestimmen dein Leben heute ja nur*!


Mag auf einige Zutreffen,trotzdem ist das Klischee.Ich kenn kaum Jugendliche dessen Leben Videospiele bestimmen.Die meisten gehen rauß und unternehmen was mit Freunden(was aber natürlich auch wieder kritisiert wird  )



> Früher musste ich ja auch zu Fuß gehen, also hör auf dich rumkutschieren zu lassen, ich bin kein Taxiunternehmen!


Hängt ganz davon ab wie verwöhnt das Kind worden ist.Stichwort höherer Lebensstandard,früher *musste* man heute *kan* man. Ein Schokotiket kann sicher jeder holen.Oder man steigt aufs Fahrrad.Ich persönliche lasse mich sogut wie nie herumkutschieren.Entweder ich fahr mit wenn meine Eltern sowieso in die Stadt fahren wollen oder ich fahre Bus/gehe Zufuß/fahre Fahrrad/bleibe Zuhause.



> Später wirst du wegen dieser ganzen Technik noch Harz IV Empfänger


Da muss ich allerdings zustimmen,handwerklich hat die Jugend heutzutage sogut wie garnichts drauf,allerdings braucht man dass auch heutzutage nicht mehr wirklich,man muss auch mit der Technik umgehen können.



> Nichts als Alkohol hast du im Kopf!


Hatte die städtische Jugend damals auch.Und man hat nicht nur Alkohol im Kopf.



> Null Bock hast du, wie immer!


Jo jeder Mensch ist von naturaus ein bisschen faul.



> Die Jugend macht die schöne deutsche Sprache kaputt mit ihrer Kotterlaberei!


Die Jugendsprache dient als Abgrenzung von den Erwachsenen.Jugensprache gab es damals auch.Und nur weil man an die "schöne deutsche Spache" gewöhnt ist,heißt dass nicht dass sie die Norm ist bzw. schön ist.
"Früher Früher" war sie ja auch anders.


----------



## TheRammbock (20. September 2010)

Gerade jetzt hier und auch in der Vergangenheit habe ich immer wieder mit Jugendlichen zu tun gehabt. Mein Fazit ist, jetzt aus der Ferne gesehen, tatsächlich so, das ich das Gefühl habe, das die Jugend immer mehr verdummt ... Verdummt in der Hinsicht, das einem oft das denken durch Medien und anderen Menschen vorgegeben wird und diese es auch verdammt gerne annehmen. Selbstständiges denken und handeln, hinterfragen etc. ist ja anstrengend. 

Es spielt doch keine Rolle ob wir heute in einer Gesellschaft leben, wo der Lebensstandard höher sit, als vielleicht vor 30 oder 40 Jahren ... Ich selbst will doch etwas erleben und nicht ständig irgendeinem Konsum des "Mainstreams" erlegen. Ehrlich gesagt wiedert es mich tierisch an, wenn man damit kommt, das der Standard höher ist. Das ist die heutige Mitnahmementalität vieler Jugendlicher, die es kaum noch kennen, sich etwas zu verdienen. Viele Jugendliche haben ein zerrütetes Familienbild, sind allein dadurch verstört. So genügt es nicht, das man dem druck seiner "Freunde" unterliegt und ausgestoßen wird, wenn man dieses oder jenes nicht besitzt ... Freiwillig bilden tut sich die Masse doch auch nicht mehr, es interessiert sie einfach nicht. Und wenn sie denn ein paar Tage älter sind und einen eigenen Haushalt haben, dann brauchen sie unbedingt einen Flachbildfernseher, haben aber nichts zu fressen im Kühlschrank. Auch hier brechen nur die wenigsten aus ...

Man kann diesen Schwachsinn weiter für die Tugend halten, aber meine Welt ist das nicht ...


----------



## Jakob (21. September 2010)

Wie schon gesagt, aber nicht zu pauschalisieren, ist die Tatsache, dass es so viele, gerade jüngere gibt, die sich in der Gruppe aufspielen und immer der absolut coolste sind und allein völlig versagen.
Ansonsten, was mich noch sehr viel mehr ankotzt sind die Leute, die immer dann da sind, wenn jemand zuschaut und sich immer nur dann engagieren. Wenn grade kein Lehrer o.ä. da ist kann man sich in keiner Weise auf sie verlassen. Du hast große Projekte zu machen und am Ende heißt es, es wird schon gemacht. Am Ende hat man eine Woche jeden Tag bis um 3 gemacht und diejenigen stellen es so hin, als ob es ihre Sache gewesen ist. Und natürlich checkt es niemand. Und wenn man sie darauf anspricht, dann ist der jenige gleich völlig beleidigt und streitet alles ab. Das nervt. Es ist sicher nicht die Allgemeinheit, aber zumindestens in meinem Umfeld gibt es sehr viele solcher Fälle.
Was ich denke auch stimmt ist das trinken.
Ich weiß nicht mal ein Bier oder so ist ja völlig Ok. Aber doch nicht jedes Wochenende völlig bekifft und besoffen irgendwo am Bahnhof schlafen. Finde ich persönlich absolut überflüssig, aber diejenigen fühlen sich dann oft wahnsinnig coll, das nervt auch. Ich meine was bringt denn das bitte?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. September 2010)

iceman650 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass die Jugend von heute sogar besser ist, als die von vor 40 Jahren. Oder haben die damals allen ernstes regelmäßig am Schulhof über Politik geredet, wie wir es oft tun?



Ganz ehrlich:
Was politisches Interesse angeht, sollte man sich in aller Regel nicht mit der um-1970-Jugend vergleichen 


Allgemein my2cents (als jemand, der nur 1,5 Generationen selbst beobachtet hat auch nicht viel qualfizierter als andere):

Ich habe den Eindruck, dass die Jugend von heute von ihren Möglichkeiten überfordert ist. Sie scheint sich nicht mehr im Griff zu haben - das fängt bei so einfachen Dingen wie "mein Körper ist nicht in der Form, in der ich ihn gern hätte", geht aber auch soweit, dass ich einen ernsten Konflikt zwischen dem Konzept der "Spaßgesellschaft" und der Motiviation sehe, die Jugendliche in Schule/Lehre zeigen sollen. Die Jugend wird zunehmend mehr zu einem Zeitraum, der mit dem passiven Konsum von Unterhaltungsmedien verbracht wird - und das ist dann auch das einzige, was der Jugendliche später kann und will. Es ist aber nicht dass, was er muss. Der Effekt wird meiner Beobachtung in erschreckend vielen Fällen durch inkompetente Eltern verschärft, die alles machen, was von ihnen verlangt wird. Praktischerweise präsentieren die Medien auch noch mehrheitlich eine Phantasiewelt, in der man einfach nur "gut" (=nett,...) sein muss, um am Ende als Held darzustehen.
So funktioniert die Welt aber nicht.
Früher mussten Kinder und Jugendliche in wesentlich höherem Maße eine Leistung erbringen, um das zu bekommen, was sie wollten. D.h. sie mussten das tun, was junge Erwachsene auch tun müssen.

Macht das die Jugend von heute "schlechter"?
Unterm Strich schon. 
Man sollte als Erwachsener aber vorsichtig mit Schuldzuweisungen sein. Die Jugend nutzt ihre Möglichkeiten genauso voll aus, wie jede andere Generation vor ihr. Dass diese Generation soviel mehr Möglichkeiten hat, dafür sind die Erwachsenen verantwortlich. Wer sein Kind stundenlang vom Fernseher berieseln oder im Internet rumhängen lässt, der sollte sich später nicht wundern, wenn es wenig Interesse an Sport und Büchern hat, seine sozialen Fähigkeiten sich in "lol" und "wtf" erschöpfen und die Fremdsprachekenntnisse als 1337 zu beschreiben sind.
Und sich mit politischen oder gesellschaftlichen Problemen auseinandersetzen?
Das Demokratieverständniss, das viele Eltern vorleben, lautet "die da oben machen doch eh was sie wollen, am Ende sind wir die angeschmierten".


----------



## PontifexM (21. September 2010)

iceman650 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass die Jugend von heute sogar besser ist, als die von vor 40 Jahren. Oder haben die damals allen ernstes regelmäßig am Schulhof über Politik geredet, wie wir es oft tun? Außerdem halte auch ich die heutige Jugend für wesentlich aufgeklärter, wissentschaftlich gesehen.
> 
> Außerdem zum Thema Sprache: Sprache lebt, aber man sollte meiner Meinung nach vorsichtig mit Wörtern wie "alter", "alder", etc. umgehen.
> 
> ...



DU glaubst ,gut so. . . den das ist absolut scifi !
vor 40 jahren waren die menschen nicht so dekandent ,degenriert . . .


----------



## JePe (21. September 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Jugend wird zunehmend mehr zu einem Zeitraum, der mit dem passiven Konsum von Unterhaltungsmedien verbracht wird - und das ist dann auch das einzige, was der Jugendliche später kann und will. Es ist aber nicht dass, was er muss.



Auf einen grossen / den groesseren Teil duerfte das zutreffen, ja. Das ist dann wohl einer der seltenen Anlaesse, bei dem wir mal einer Meinung sind.

Unterschiedlich duerften dagegen unsere Antworten auf die Frage "Warum?" sein. Ich stimme Dir zwar auch noch zu, dass das Problem mit Eltern beginnt, die ihren "Job" nicht ordentlich machen. Das liegt aber zwar auch, jedoch nicht nur an den Eltern. Teile der Gesellschaft haben jahrzehntelang alles was nach Disziplin, Anstrengung, Gewissenhaftigkeit und Tradition roch systematisch diffamiert. Wer diszipliniert war und fleissig, der hat sich bereitwillig ausbeuten lassen. Wer sich angestrengt hat, der hat gegen die Windmuehlen eines korrupten Systems gekaempft. Wer gewissenhaft war, der war spiessig und dumm dazu. Und wer auf Traditionen und Werte gepocht hat, musste geschwind in Deckung gehen, um nicht von der Nazikeule getroffen zu werden. Waren es anfangs noch Stimmungen in der Bevoelkerung, haben politische Kraefte a la Linke, NPD und Piratenpartei diese heute laengst als Markt mit teils zweistelligen Wachstumsraten fuer sich entdeckt und schwatzen ihrer Klientel nur zu gerne nach dem Munde.


----------



## boss3D (21. September 2010)

Sogar als jemand, der gerade aus dem Jugendalter raus ist, sage ich, dass die Jugend von heute eine einzige Katastrophe ist. 

In meiner Schulzeit habe ich es immer wieder erlebt, dass die Leute jeden Abend an jedem Tag nichts besseres zu tun hatten, als fort zu gehen und sich zu besaufen. Das machen die auch heute noch.
In der Grundschule fängt man an zu rauchen und mit 14 muss man schon Sex gehabt haben. Der erste Vollrausch war mit 13 ... so ungefähr sieht es aus _(zumindest hier in Österreich)_.

Der Umgangston der Jugend von heute ist sowieso unter aller Sau und was angebrachtes Benehmen, moralische Werte, Ehrgefühl und Verantwortungsbewusstsein bedeutet, wissen die meisten gar nicht _(mehr)_. Woher auch? In der Disko, in die man ja lieber zu oft, als zu selten geht, sitzt keiner, der einem das beibringt ... 

^^ Keine Ahnung, wie das in anderen Ländern aussieht, aber die österreichische Jugend von heute hat ihren schlechten Ruf wahrlich verdient!

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (21. September 2010)

Also hat sich ja zu den 80´ern und 90´ern des vorigen Jahrtausends doch nicht viel geändert. 
Es besteht also noch Hoffnung...


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (21. September 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das Demokratieverständniss, das viele Eltern vorleben, lautet "die da oben machen doch eh was sie wollen, am Ende sind wir die angeschmierten".



Um ehrlich zu sein. Bei mir daheim wird so gedacht. 
Wenn man damit aufwächst, hat man natürlich wenig Lust auf Politik. 
So geht das auch mit der Firma weiter... 
Weniger Geld für mehr Arbeit. Da bekommt man schonmal weniger Lust auf alles, was nur im entferntesten mit Arbeit zu tun. 
Hier spielt meiner Meinung auch eine Rolle, dass heutzutage viele Kinder übers Maß verwöhnt werden. 
An sowas gewöhnt man sich. Dadurch entwickelt man keinen Ehrgeiz und Fleiß...


----------



## mixxed_up (21. September 2010)

boss3D schrieb:


> In meiner Schulzeit habe ich es immer wieder erlebt, dass die Leute jeden Abend an jedem Tag nichts besseres zu tun hatten, als fort zu gehen und sich zu besaufen. Das machen die auch heute noch.
> In der Grundschule fängt man an zu rauchen und mit 14 muss man schon Sex gehabt haben. Der erste Vollrausch war mit 13 ... so ungefähr sieht es aus _(zumindest hier in Österreich)_.



Ich bin ja 15, und kann dir absolut versichern dass ich noch Jungfrau bin und nicht vorhabe, das in nächster Zeit zu ändern. Auch hab ich sowas was du da beschreibst noch nicht bemerkt. Das mit dem Rauchen stimmt aber, manche rauchen ja schon mit 8 was ein absolutes NoGo ist.



boss3D schrieb:


> Der Umgangston der Jugend von heute ist sowieso unter aller Sau und was angebrachtes Benehmen, moralische Werte, Ehrgefühl und Verantwortungsbewusstsein bedeutet, wissen die meisten gar nicht _(mehr)_. Woher auch? In der Disko, in die man ja lieber zu oft, als zu selten geht, sitzt keiner, der einem das beibringt ...




Du meinst sicher gegenüber anderen Respektspersonen, denn untereinander
ist man meist vertraut miteinander und versteht Spaß. Aber wenn ich dann höre, wie manche Schüler mit Lehrern reden, kommt mir schon wieder das Essen hoch ...


----------



## boss3D (21. September 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Auch hab ich sowas was du da beschreibst noch nicht bemerkt.


Darum habe ich ja geschrieben, dass das die österreichische Situation ist. Wie es bei euch in GER aussieht, wirst du eh selbst wissen ...


mixxed_up schrieb:


> Du meinst sicher gegenüber anderen Respektspersonen, denn untereinander
> ist man meist vertraut miteinander und versteht Spaß.


Nö, durchaus auch untereinander. Die meisten Jugendlichen pöbeln sich lieber gegenseitig an, anstatt vernünftig miteinander zu reden. 

Ein weiterer Punkt ist auch die Kleidung der Jugend von heute. 
Von Stil und Eleganz kann da gar keine Rede mehr sein. Schon im Grundschulalter rennen die Kinder hier herum, wie man es bestenfalls von irgendwelchen Ghetto-Rappern erwarten würde. Von den Frisuren fange ich gar nicht an und das traurige daran ist, dass das in erster Linie Österreicher sind und nicht mal Immigranten. 
Und wenn dann solche Typen unter meinem Zimmer-Fenster vorbeigehen und dabei ihr abscheuliche "Musik" am Handy auch noch so laut aufgedreht haben, dass man sich schon wieder wundert, ob die Kopfhörerpreise in unleistbare Regionen gestiegen sind, würde ich am liebsten was runterschießen.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Jakob (21. September 2010)

boss3D schrieb:


> Sogar als jemand, der gerade aus dem Jugendalter raus ist, sage ich, dass die Jugend von heute eine einzige Katastrophe ist.
> 
> In meiner Schulzeit habe ich es immer wieder erlebt, dass die Leute jeden Abend an jedem Tag nichts besseres zu tun hatten, als fort zu gehen und sich zu besaufen. Das machen die auch heute noch.
> In der Grundschule fängt man an zu rauchen und mit 14 muss man schon Sex gehabt haben. Der erste Vollrausch war mit 13 ... so ungefähr sieht es aus _(zumindest hier in Österreich)_.
> ...


Das ist in Deutschland absolut genauso. Nur darf man nicht vergessen, dass wir hier von geschätzt 80% sprechen. Das ist zwar viel, aber da bleiben immer noch 20% die Wert auf genau die oben genannten Dinge legen.
Wenn man sich in einer typischen Schulklasse umschaut ist das wie gesagt bloß leider nicht der Großteil.



> Du meinst sicher gegenüber anderen Respektspersonen, denn untereinander
> ist man meist vertraut miteinander und versteht Spaß. Aber wenn ich dann  höre, wie manche Schüler mit Lehrern reden, kommt mir schon wieder das  Essen hoch ...


Genau, und dabei völlig vergessen, dass der Lehrer im Gegensatz zu ihm schon einige Hürden überwinden und viele Prüfungen bestehen musste, um Lehrer zu werden.


----------



## steffen0278 (21. September 2010)

Ich bin der Meinung, das es nicht direkt an der Jugend liegt, sondern an den Medien. Man braucht ja nur mal zu sehen, was für ein Schwachsinn Nachmittags in der Glotze läuft. Sowas läßt die Jugend verdummen. 
Weg mit diesem sogenanten Realty-Soap Mist. Auch der GZSZ Mist (und alle Abarten davon), verdehen völlig die Realität.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (21. September 2010)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung, das es nicht direkt an der Jugend liegt, sondern an den Medien. Man braucht ja nur mal zu sehen, was für ein Schwachsinn Nachmittags in der Glotze läuft. Sowas läßt die Jugend verdummen.
> Weg mit diesem sogenanten Realty-Soap Mist. Auch der GZSZ Mist (und alle Abarten davon), verdehen völlig die Realität.



Darum schau ich keinen Fernseh mehr, ohne davor einmal in die Fernsehzeitung gesehn zu haben! 
Klar sind die äußeren Faktoren maßgeblich dafür verantwortlich, was aus einem Jugendlichen wird.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. September 2010)

JePe schrieb:


> Auf einen grossen / den groesseren Teil duerfte das zutreffen, ja. Das ist dann wohl einer der seltenen Anlaesse, bei dem wir mal einer Meinung sind.
> 
> Unterschiedlich duerften dagegen unsere Antworten auf die Frage "Warum?" sein.



Muss ich dich ein bißchen enttäuschen 
Ich wollte in meinem letzten Post nicht ausschweifend werden, dass es ab einem Alter von 10-14 Jahren nicht mehr die eigenen Eltern die einflussreichsten Erwachsenen sind, ist auch meine Meinung.
Von Eltern könnte aber am ehesten erwarten, dass sie ihrer Verantwortung gerecht werden (die Medienindustrie hat z.B. gar nicht die Möglichkeit, ihre Produkte gezielt nicht in Kinderhände gelangen zu lassen, wenn die Eltern nicht ihren Teil beitragen) und eine Schlüsselstellung hat imho die Vorbereitung im Kindesalter auf die Einwirkungen und Möglichkeiten, mit denen unsere Individualgesellschaft dann den Jugendlichen konfrontiert.



> Teile der Gesellschaft haben jahrzehntelang alles was nach Disziplin, Anstrengung, Gewissenhaftigkeit und Tradition roch systematisch diffamiert.



Diesen Teil nannte man traditioneller Weise "Jugend" 
Aber wenn man sich die hervorstechensten Subkulturen im Laufe der Zeit anguckt...
Friedensbewegung in den 60ern
Umweltbewegung in den 70ern
Punk in den 80ern
Techno in den 90ern
Emo in den 00ern

Zwar unangemessen vereinfachend, aber der Trend in Bezug auf gesellschaftspolitische Ambitionen ist auffällig.



> Waren es anfangs noch Stimmungen in der Bevoelkerung, haben politische Kraefte a la Linke, NPD und Piratenpartei diese heute laengst als Markt mit teils zweistelligen Wachstumsraten fuer sich entdeckt und schwatzen ihrer Klientel nur zu gerne nach dem Munde.



Ich hab irgendwie nicht den Eindruck, dass irgend eine Partei nennenswerte Teile der Jugend für sich gewinnen kann. Bei der Mehrheit wäre man doch schon froh, wenn das politische "Interesse" reichen würde, um zwei amtierende Politiker mit Namen und Amt zu nennen.




DarkMessjah29 schrieb:


> An sowas gewöhnt man sich. Dadurch entwickelt man keinen Ehrgeiz und Fleiß...



Genau das mein ich.




mixxed_up schrieb:


> Das mit dem Rauchen stimmt aber, manche rauchen ja schon mit 8 was ein absolutes NoGo ist.



Ich kenn Leute, die mit 14 erfolglos versucht haben, mit dem Rauchen aufzuhören...




boss3D schrieb:


> Ein weiterer Punkt ist auch die Kleidung der Jugend von heute.
> Von Stil und Eleganz kann da gar keine Rede mehr sein. Schon im Grundschulalter rennen die Kinder hier herum, wie man es bestenfalls von irgendwelchen Ghetto-Rappern erwarten würde. Von den Frisuren fange ich gar nicht an und das traurige daran ist, dass das in erster Linie Österreicher sind und nicht mal Immigranten.
> Und wenn dann solche Typen unter meinem Zimmer-Fenster vorbeigehen und dabei ihr abscheuliche "Musik" am Handy auch noch so laut aufgedreht haben, dass man sich schon wieder wundert, ob die Kopfhörerpreise in unleistbare Regionen gestiegen sind, würde ich am liebsten was runterschießen.



Da muss man aber fairerweise sagen:
Seitdem die Kleidungsindustrie andere Produkte als Anzug und Arbeitskleidung kennt, haben Jugendliche ihr äußeres so gestaltet, wie es den älteren Gesellschaftsteilen nicht gefiel. Und laute Musik gehört ebenfalls zur Jugendkultur, seitdem sie sich Wiedergabegeräte leisten kann.

Die Integration von Lautssprechern in Handys war tatsächlich die schlimmste Erfindung der 00er, da muss ich dir Recht geben.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (21. September 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Integration von Lautssprechern in Handys war tatsächlich die schlimmste Erfindung der 00er, da muss ich dir Recht geben.



In der Tat, klingt einfach nur scheise.



> Ich hab irgendwie nicht den Eindruck, dass irgend eine Partei  nennenswerte Teile der Jugend für sich gewinnen kann. Bei der Mehrheit  wäre man doch schon froh, wenn das politische "Interesse" reichen würde,  um zwei amtierende Politiker mit Namen und Amt zu nennen.



Wie wärs mit der Linken? Der NPD? Denke schon.
CDU/CSU und die anderen eher nicht, is klar


----------



## boss3D (21. September 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da muss man aber fairerweise sagen:
> Seitdem die Kleidungsindustrie andere Produkte als Anzug und  Arbeitskleidung kennt, haben Jugendliche ihr äußeres so gestaltet, wie  es den älteren Gesellschaftsteilen nicht gefiel. Und laute Musik gehört  ebenfalls zur Jugendkultur, seitdem sie sich Wiedergabegeräte leisten  kann.
> 
> Die Integration von Lautssprechern in Handys war tatsächlich die  schlimmste Erfindung der 00er, da muss ich dir Recht geben.


Jedem steht es frei, die "Musik" zu hören, die im gefällt, aber dann sollen die Leute doch auch bitte so sozial sein, sich zu ihren 800 € Handys Kopfhörer für 20 € dazuzukaufen anstatt unschuldige Mitmenschen damit zu terrorisieren.  

Warum man eine Kappe schräg, oder überhaupt verkehrt aufsetzen muss hat sich mir noch genau so wenig erschlossen, als warum ein Paar Schuhe verschiedenfärbige Schubänder haben muss, die z.T. gar nicht mehr zugebunden werden. 
Und um noch einmal auf die Kappe zurückzukommen: Dass Mitteleuropa eine niederschlagsreiche Region ist, sollte weitläufig bekannt sein, aber dass so viele Jugendliche offenbar derartige Zweifel an der Dichtheit der Gebäudedächer haben, dass sie ihre Kappen sogar in Innenräumen aufbehalten müssen, ist für mich auch nicht nachvollziehbar. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (21. September 2010)

boss3D schrieb:


> Warum man eine Kappe schräg, oder überhaupt verkehrt aufsetzen muss hat sich mir noch genau so wenig erschlossen, als warum ein Paar Schuhe verschiedenfärbige Schubänder haben muss, die z.T. gar nicht mehr zugebunden werden.
> Und um noch einmal auf die Kappe zurückzukommen: Dass Mitteleuropa eine niederschlagsreiche Region ist, sollte weitläufig bekannt sein, aber dass so viele Jugendliche offenbar derartige Zweifel an der Dichtheit der Gebäudedächer haben, dass sie ihre Kappen sogar in Innenräumen aufbehalten müssen, ist für mich auch nicht nachvollziehbar.
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Das ist für mich auch unbegreiflich. Das sag ich als bekenender Capiträger.


----------



## JePe (21. September 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich hab irgendwie nicht den Eindruck, dass irgend eine Partei nennenswerte Teile der Jugend für sich gewinnen kann. Bei der Mehrheit wäre man doch schon froh, wenn das politische "Interesse" reichen würde, um zwei amtierende Politiker mit Namen und Amt zu nennen.



Ich wuerde mich dem Kreis politisch Interessierter und gesellschaftlich Aktiver zurechnen - aber ich koennte Dir nicht sagen, wer die Landesvorsitzenden von Linke, NPD und Piraten in meinem Bundesland sind. Das hat zwar auch etwas damit zu tun, dass ich zwei davon fuer extremistische Gruppierungen halte und die dritte fuer eine reine Juxtruppe - aber auch damit, dass alle drei statt auf Personen mit Fuehrungsanspruechen- und Qualitaeten eher auf Buzzwords setzen. Diese Simplifizierung halte ich durchaus fuer auf juengere Generationen zugeschnitten: schlicht, schrill, entertaining. Ich mag mir gar nicht ausmalen, wieviele Lady Gaga waehlen wuerden.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Genau das mein ich.



Im Prinzip meine ich dasselbe. Man hat sich an Erfolg (was ein Begriff mit vielen Grautoenen ist) ohne nennenswerte Anstrengung gewoehnt. So ist man irgendwie durch die Schule gekommen, so kriegt man von irgendwo Geld. Irgendwie ahnt man zwar, dass etwas falsch laeuft, muss sich dann aber entscheiden - den Hintern hochkriegen und etwas daran aendern oder denen applaudieren die sagen, es koenne ewig so weiter gehen: man muesse nur die Reichen mal ordentlich melken, alle Auslaender rausschmeissen oder das Urheberrecht auf Vordermann bringen (je nachdem, welcher der drei von mir genannten Parteien man am ehesten zuneigt).

Etwa das hat wohl auch ein Aussenminister gemeint, als er von spaetroemischer Dekadenz sprach - anstrengungslosen Wohlstand auf gesamtgesellschaftlichem Niveau. Abseits der schwuelstigen Formulierung hat er damit eigentlich nur eine recht zutreffende Lagebeschreibung abgeliefert.


----------



## thysol (21. September 2010)

boss3D schrieb:


> Warum man eine Kappe schräg, oder überhaupt verkehrt aufsetzen muss hat sich mir noch genau so wenig erschlossen, als warum ein Paar Schuhe verschiedenfärbige Schubänder haben muss, die z.T. gar nicht mehr zugebunden werden.
> Und um noch einmal auf die Kappe zurückzukommen: Dass Mitteleuropa eine niederschlagsreiche Region ist, sollte weitläufig bekannt sein, aber dass so viele Jugendliche offenbar derartige Zweifel an der Dichtheit der Gebäudedächer haben, dass sie ihre Kappen sogar in Innenräumen aufbehalten müssen, ist für mich auch nicht nachvollziehbar.
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Ich finde dass auch bescheuert. In Irland haben wir eine Schul-Uniform die einen Schlips enthaelt. So gut wie keiner ziehrt den an nur um "in" zu sein. Dass ist irgendwie krank. Nur weil jeder andere es macht meinen die meisten sie muessen gleich mitmachen. Dass ist schlimm wie einfach sich Jugendliche durch irgendwelchen Modeerscheinungen beieinflussen lassen und sich auch noch unter Druck setzen lassen dass sie dass brauchen.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (21. September 2010)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung, das es nicht direkt an der Jugend liegt, sondern an den Medien. Man braucht ja nur mal zu sehen, was für ein Schwachsinn Nachmittags in der Glotze läuft. Sowas läßt die Jugend verdummen.
> Weg mit diesem sogenanten Realty-Soap Mist. Auch der GZSZ Mist (und alle Abarten davon), verdehen völlig die Realität.



Ditto. 

Meine Eltern schauen sich auch jeden Abend diesen GZSZ Schrott an (der erstaunlicherweise ferner der Realität ist als meine Lieblings Cartoon Sendung). 

Kein Wunder, dass die heutige Generation kaum mehr weiss, wie ein Kondom aussieht, geschweige denn wie man es benutzt. Die sehen es in GZSZ ja nicht anders. Da macht auch jeder mit jedem rum, ohne schwanger zu werden oder sich Geschlechtskrankheiten einzufangen. Die Serie erinnert mich ein wenig an die Degus, die ich als Kind hatte. Da wurde auch alles besprungen, was 4 Beine hatte.


----------



## Lyran (21. September 2010)

Meint ihr nicht ihr übertreibt etwas?! Als ob "die Jugendlichen" als Ganzes eine über einen Kamm zu scherende Gruppen wären. Genau so wie bei erwachsenen Menschen gibt es doch genau so bei Jugendlichen Individualität. Ob jetzt durch Kleidung, Musik oder was auch immer der Außenwelt präsentiert. Sowohl in meiner ehemaligen als auch meiner jetztigen Schulklasse gibt es niemanden (!) der "Rapper"-Kleidung trägt oder über Handylautsprecher Musik hört. Natürlich fallen immer nur die negativ auf, die in Bahn und Bus lautstark HipHop hören (schrecklich!) oder sich anderweitig ohne Rücksicht auf ihre Mitmenschen benehmen, so ist aber bei weitem nicht jeder.



> Kein Wunder, dass die heutige Generation kaum mehr weiss, wie ein Kondom aussieht, geschweige denn wie man es benutzt.



"leicht" fernab der Realität 



> GZSZ *Schrott*



Trifft mittlerweile leider auf das allgemeine Fernsehprogramm zu, einer der Gründe, warum mein Fernseher nur sporadisch genutzt wird. Außer den 20:15 Spielfilmen gucke ich nur noch DVDs..


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. September 2010)

DarkMessjah29 schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit der Linken? Der NPD? Denke schon.



Die Linke würde ich überhaupt nicht nennen. Die meisten politisch interessierten Jugendlichen, die ich kenne (zugegeben: die sind eigentlich auch nicht mehr jugendlich) waren entweder so realistisch, dass sie sich von der Linken nicht verarschen ließen (was nicht alle davon abhält, sie als "kleinstes Übel" der Bundestagsparteien anzusehen) oder soweit links, dass sie aus Prinzip MLPD oder gleich APPD gewählt hätten. Man muss auch einfach sagen, dass sich die Wahlkampfthemen der Linken weiterhin primär an Arbeiter und neuerdings auch an HartzIVer richten, mir wäre aber keine gezielte Jugendarbeit bekannt.
NPD ist ein besseres Beispiel und die Grünen sowieso (wobei ich da den Eindruck habe, dass sie sich die Hälfte der Arbeit sparen können, weil politisierte Jugendliche sich naturgemäß von alleine ein paar Gedanken zur Zukunft machen), aber auch wenn beide größere Zahlen junge Wähler haben (bei ersteren würde ich von "erschreckend viel" sprechen), ist das imho nichts im Vergleich zu der Masse an Jugendlichen, denen Politik mal sowas von egal ist.




boss3D schrieb:


> Jedem steht es frei, die "Musik" zu hören, die im gefällt, aber dann sollen die Leute doch auch bitte so sozial sein, sich zu ihren 800 € Handys Kopfhörer für 20 € dazuzukaufen anstatt unschuldige Mitmenschen damit zu terrorisieren.



Das hat nichts mit dem Besitz von Kopfhörern, sondern mit gemeinsamen Musikhören zu tun. Selbst wenn die Dinger umsonst beilagen wird trotzdem die Umgebung genervt. Imho das gleiche, wie voll aufgedrehte Autoradios, nur dass man auf die erst in einem Alter Zugriff hat, in dem viele wenigstens ein bißchen Rücksicht nehmen.



> Warum man eine Kappe schräg, oder überhaupt verkehrt aufsetzen muss hat sich mir noch genau so wenig erschlossen, als warum ein Paar Schuhe verschiedenfärbige Schubänder haben muss, die z.T. gar nicht mehr zugebunden werden.
> Und um noch einmal auf die Kappe zurückzukommen: Dass Mitteleuropa eine niederschlagsreiche Region ist, sollte weitläufig bekannt sein, aber dass so viele Jugendliche offenbar derartige Zweifel an der Dichtheit der Gebäudedächer haben, dass sie ihre Kappen sogar in Innenräumen aufbehalten müssen, ist für mich auch nicht nachvollziehbar.



Nachvollziehbar ist das für mich genausowenig, wie oversized Hosen im usedlook mit antifit (früher hieß das "Altkleidersammlung). Aber fairerweise muss ich sagen: Das geht mit mit Kleidungsstücken, die nur aus Nieten, Löchern und Aufnähern bestehen genauso und ich verstehe auch, warum einige Leute Batik nicht wirklich hübsch finden.
Das fällt für mich dann einfach unter "Stil" und solange es nicht schlichtweg ekelerregend ausfällt (ich forder weiterhin eine minimales höhen/breite Limit für Tops, damit man entweder hoch genug für den eigenen Bauchumfang ist oder das Top zwangsweise bis zur Hose geht) oder eine Geruchsbelästigung generiert (sei es durch mangelnde Pflege oder weil Turnschuhe und Hochsommer eine schlechte Kombination sind), sollte das imho jedem selbst überlassen bleiben. Auf alle Fälle ist es kein spezifisches "Problem" der aktuellen Jugend, diesen Konflikt mit den Vorstellungen Älterer kann man bequem bis zu den Halbstarken der 50er zurückverfolgen. (und mit Aufwand vermutlich noch weiter)




JePe schrieb:


> Ich wuerde mich dem Kreis politisch Interessierter und gesellschaftlich Aktiver zurechnen - aber ich koennte Dir nicht sagen, wer die Landesvorsitzenden von Linke, NPD und Piraten in meinem Bundesland sind.



Soweit wollte ich auch nicht gehen (könnte ich auch nicht) - ich meinte tatsächlich "2 Politiker", nach Wahl des Befragten. "Merkel, Bundeskanzler" kriegen vermutlich die meisten gerade noch hin (ggf. soger "-kanzlerin"), aber ich würde mich nicht wundern, wenn ein erheblicher Teil der Jugend nicht einen einzigen aktuellen Minister nennen kann.



> schlicht, schrill, entertaining. Ich mag mir gar nicht ausmalen, wieviele Lady Gaga waehlen wuerden.



Solange sie dafür das Haus verlassen müssen: Vermutlich wenige.
Online sähe es anders aus 



> Etwa das hat wohl auch ein Aussenminister gemeint, als er von spaetroemischer Dekadenz sprach - anstrengungslosen Wohlstand auf gesamtgesellschaftlichem Niveau. Abseits der schwuelstigen Formulierung hat er damit eigentlich nur eine recht zutreffende Lagebeschreibung abgeliefert.



Hmm. Ich hatte da den Eindruck, dass er mit dieser Formulierung nur die Ansichten oder gar nur die Forderungen eines eingeschränkten politischen Spektrums meinte und keine gesamtgesellschaftliche Kritik, die sich auch gegen seine eigenen Wähler gerichtet hätte.
Passend war der Ausdruck imho aber so oder so nicht, da die spätrömische Dekadenz in erheblichen Anteilen den Machtmissbrauch einer Minderheit beinhaltete. Falsche Wertvorstellungen einer Mehrheit sind ein ganz anderes -und innerhalb einer Demokratie wesentlich größeres- Problem, falsches Verhalten/falsche Zielvorstellungen einer großen Gruppe ebenfalls.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (21. September 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> NPD ist ein besseres Beispiel und die Grünen sowieso (wobei ich da den Eindruck habe, dass sie sich die Hälfte der Arbeit sparen können, weil politisierte Jugendliche sich naturgemäß von alleine ein paar Gedanken zur Zukunft machen), aber auch wenn beide größere Zahlen junge Wähler haben (*bei ersteren würde ich von "erschreckend viel" sprechen*), ist das imho nichts im Vergleich zu der Masse an Jugendlichen, denen Politik mal sowas von egal ist.



Mich erschreckt bei der NPD eher was Anderes. Nämlich dass 3/4 aller "Abgeordneten" ein dermaßen unzureichendes Deutsch sprechen, dass sie sich eigentlich selber ausweisen müssten, sollten sie tatsächlich einmal irgendwo an die Macht kommen. 

Was die Grünen angeht. Wenn ich mir als Jugendlicher Gedanken um die Zukunft gemacht habe, gingen diese Gedanken immer mehr in Richtung finanzieller und arbeitstechnischer Natur. Ich denke nicht, dass dies bei vielen Jugendlichen anders ist. 
Das schönste Grün des Grasses und der schönste Azur strahlende See erfreuen einen recht wenig, wenn man für sich selbst keine Zukunft in der Arbeitswelt sieht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. September 2010)

Da gibts unterschiedliche Prioritäten.
Mich erfreut eine Zukunft auf dem Arbeitsmarkt jedenfalls herzlich wenig, wenn es keine Welt mehr gibt, in der ich leben möchte.
Und eine Jugend, die daran gewöhnt ist, dass sich Erfolg von allein einstellt, sieht ihre Zukunft auf dem Arbeitsmarkt ggf. gar nicht so schlecht, wie sie ist - aber vor der Umweltvernichtung kann sie die Augen nicht verschließen.
(d.h. da mit dem Bildungsniveau sowohl die Chancen auf dem Arbeitsmarkt als auch das politische und das Umweltbewußtsein steigen: Diejenigen, für die es so rabenschwarz aussieht, dass sie es sich nicht mehr schönreden können, die kümmern sich oft auch nicht mehr um Politik -wenn dann über den Umweg des Rechtsextemismus- und um die Umwelt sowieso nicht.


----------

